# Mal nacido



## Sammo

¡Hola todos!

Perdón por hacer mi premio post de acerca de algo como esto, pero cuando me tropecé por este sito fantástico y quería participar, esta fue la primera pregunta que me resultó.

Ahora, la frase "mal nacido"...¿es vulgar?

¿Es equivalente a la palabra "cabrón"?


----------



## Lanka

Es vulgar y es insultante, y más bien es equivalente a "hijo de p...", aunque "cabrón" también puede valer. Es un insulto fino para no usar las otras, pero según la situación puede ser peor, porque las otras ya se usan incluso para elogiar, pero "mal nacido" mantiene sólo un significado de insulto.


----------



## tatius

Siento disentir, "mal nacido" es un insulto pero no es nada vulgar. 

Sería una forma educada e hiriente de insultar a una persona en un atasco, por ejemplo, donde otro peor educado diría: "cabrón".


----------



## Sammo

Ok, estoy un poco confundido.  Uno dice si y el otro no.  

Dame elaborar un poco por qué pregunte.

Estaba yo viendo una película Americana y en ella hay una parte adonde un personaje grita: "Mother Fucker!"

Ahora, curioso por ver como se tradujo eso, puse el doblaje Español y los subtítulos Españoles.  

Los subtítulos dijeron: "Hijo de perra" en cual no es apropiado por qué eso es equivalente a "son of a bitch" (y con eso yo prefiero traducirlo como, "hijo de puta"). 

Pero el doblaje dijo, "Mal Nacido!"

Yo he pensado sí "mal nacido" es equivalente a "mother fucker" pero nuca sabia por cierto sí es vulgar.

Así que supongo que me pregunta es de dos partes.  ¿Sí "mal nacido" es vulgar y cual es el equivalente a "mother fucker"?

He considerado "cabrón" para el segundo, pero yo lo visto para la palabra "fucker" o cuando se dice "mother fucker" en manera simpático.


----------



## transparente

"Mal Nacido!" me parece una forma elegante de decir "mother fucker". or "sob".


----------



## 3.1416

AAAAHHhhh!
Si son palabras vulgares dejenmelo a mi!!

Mother Fucker en español es 'coje-madres'
Ahora, aca le ponen o 'malnacido' o 'hijo de la chingada'
As you can read none of them are the same.
Pero, "Ching@ a tu madre" es como "Coje a tu madre" como "fu*k your mother"
'CABRON' es muy ambiguo, puede ser alguien muy valiente: 
"Emiliano Zapata era un cabron!!"
Puede ser alguien con mucha suerte para conseguir mujeres:
"Salvador es un cabron para las mujeres!"
Puede ser alguien annoying:
"deja de tocar mis cosas, cabron!"
Puede ser muchas cosas mas.

Ahora, acerca de Malnacido,
es ofensivo pero, no es vulgar.
Tampoco es una palabra que puedes decir en la cena de la casa de tu novia latina
"el presidente Focks es un malnacido"
podrias usar:
"el presidente de ese pais es una mala persona"

"Malnacido" es tan ofensivo como desgraciado, pero no es vulgar aunque lo puedes usar si estas muy enojado.

According to some guys at University the bad words are not bad words, they are very descriptive, but if they where bad, someone would have removed them centuries ago.

Is there more questions?
Did i helped you?
Are you more confused now?!


----------



## 3.1416

Bonus track!!

The closer word/use to 'cabron' is 'bastard' according to a few Torontonians.
Plus,
I didn't wanted to make any reference to a Mex president.


----------



## Sammo

> Is there more questions?
> Did i helped you?
> Are you more confused now?!


 
Ok, gracias. Entonces sí "mal nacido" no es vulgar...¿cual es un buen equivalente para ella en ingles?

Igual a "mother fucker" en español. 





> The closer word/use to 'cabron' is 'bastard' according to a few Torontonians


 
That is incorrect.  "Carnón" is vulgar..."bastard" is not.  Bastard would be something like "maldito" or "desgraciado"


----------



## 3.1416

Then a closer word for cabron is 'jerk'?

I guess bastard would be closer in meaning.
Now my brain is dried.

What kind of person/attitude you want for MotherFucker?


----------



## danielfranco

I think the emotion behind a "motherf*cker!" would be matched in Mexico by a well placed "ch*ngas a tu madre!". As for "malnacido", I really think that it'd be something closer to "bastard", since in Spanish it means "unwanted" or "despicable".
Bueno bye.


----------



## Sammo

> Then a closer word for cabron is 'jerk'?


 
Tampoco "jerk".  "Jerk" en Ingles es muy indulgente comparado a "cabrón".  "Jerk" es como "imbécil".



> What kind of person/attitude you want for MotherFucker?


 
Bueno, "mother fucker" en ingles es como el insulto máximo.  Más que "fucker" y "son of a bitch". 

Así que busco una palabra que sea una gran palabra vulgar, pero al mismo tiempo que sea universal en Latino América y España como "mother fucker" es universal en todas partes adonde se habla ingles.

No considero "chingas tu madre" por que eso no es universal (muy mexicano).


----------



## transparente

"Mal nacido", es como decir "darn" instead of "damn", "goodness" instead of "god".
You have something like "son of a woman"? for "son of a bitch"? It would be something close to this.


----------



## transparente

Danielfranco's suggestion sounds good: bastard.


----------



## Fernita

tatius said:
			
		

> Siento disentir, "mal nacido" es un insulto pero no es nada vulgar.
> 
> Sería una forma educada e hiriente de insultar a una persona en un atasco, por ejemplo, donde otro peor educado diría: "cabrón".


 
De acuerdo con tatius.

'Mal nacido' lo usamos para decir 'Es una mala persona'. No me suena a insulto. 'Mal parido' sí me suena vulgar.
Pero no es la traducción de 'mother f...r'.

Saludos,
Fernita


----------



## mora

Hola

¿Qué dicen las abuelas de una mala persona?
motherfucker 
bastard, son of a bitch   
scoundrel , cad, scalawag,  ne'er do well , reprobate , delinquent , good-for-nothing , jerk  

Mora


----------



## Sammo

> Danielfranco's suggestion sounds good: bastard.


 
Si.  Yo también estoy de acuerdo.  Es una sugerencia que creo que es perfecta para "mal nacido".  

¿Ahora, se escribe como una palabra o dos?

Otra cosa, estuve pensando y estoy casi convencido que "cabrón" es el igual de "mother fucker".  Pero tengo una pregunta.  ¿Se puede decir carbón, o una forma de la palabra, de algo que no sea una persona?  ¿Como de un sito or una cosa?"

Por que en inglés, se puede decir algo como, "That mother fucker's hot in there!" (hablando de un lugar) o "That car is fast like a mother fucker!"


----------



## chepe jones

no estoy de acuerdo con sammo.  a mi juicio, bastard sí es poco vulgar.  
si lo dijera en la escuela, la maestra me hubeira mandado al rector.
aunque quizá mal nacido es un poquito vulgar también. ¿se puede decir eso en la escuela en méxico?


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Sammo said:
			
		

> Si. Yo también estoy de acuerdo. Es una sugerencia que creo que es perfecta para "mal nacido".
> 
> ¿Ahora, se escribe como una palabra o dos?
> 
> Otra cosa, estuve pensando y estoy casi convencido que "cabrón" es el igual de "mother fucker". Pero tengo una pregunta. ¿Se puede decir carbón, o una forma de la palabra, de algo que no sea una persona? ¿Como de un sito or una cosa?"
> 
> Por que en inglés, se puede decir algo como, "That mother fucker's hot in there!" (hablando de un lugar) o "That car is fast like a mother fucker!"


 
Hot in there example could be, "Está más caliente que la chingada por ahí." That's really, "It's hotter than a mother-fucker in there."

The car example would go something like, "Ese coche (or auto, or latin americans might use the coloquial word carro) es mas rapido que la chingada.


----------



## Sammo

> no estoy de acuerdo con sammo. a mi juicio, bastard sí es poco vulgar.


 
Bueno, lo siento.  Pero la palabra "bastard" no es vulgar.  Es insultante sin duda, pero vulgar no.



> Hot in there example could be, "Está más caliente que la chingada por ahí." That's really, "It's hotter than a mother-fucker in there."
> 
> The car example would go something like, "Ese coche (or auto, or latin americans might use the coloquial word carro) es mas rapido que la chingada.


 
Gracias, ¿pero tiene algo que no sea "chinga"?  Por que esa palabra es demasiada local.


----------



## transparente

Sammo said:
			
		

> Si. Yo también estoy de acuerdo. Es una sugerencia que creo que es perfecta para "mal nacido".
> 
> ¿Ahora, se escribe como una palabra o dos?
> 
> Otra cosa, estuve pensando y estoy casi convencido que "cabrón" es el igual de "mother fucker". Pero tengo una pregunta. ¿Se puede decir carbón, o una forma de la palabra, de algo que no sea una persona? ¿Como de un sito or una cosa?"
> 
> Por que en inglés, se puede decir algo como, "That mother fucker's hot in there!" (hablando de un lugar) o "That car is fast like a mother fucker!"


 
Malnacido, one word in my dictionary.
Ese auto anda tan rapido como la puta madre!  Un auto de la puta madre! (a great one)
When it runs badly: Ese auto anda para la mierda.


----------



## sarah_

Hola a todos,
Sammo, no sé si te estarás aclarando, porque, como ves, esto de los insultos da mucho juego, y todos tenemos nuestra versión.
Ahí va mi contribución....
Malnacido se escribe junto.
Es cierto que son of a bitch es hijo de puta o también hijo de perra. Esto último suena ligeramente menos fuerte, pero muy, muy poco menos.Sigue siendo un gran insulto. ¡Qué culpa tendrán las madres, las pobres, que siempre las meten en todos los jaleos!
Para mother fucker no hay traducción literal en España, que yo sepa, no tenemos un coge-madres o folla-madres ni nada parecido. Si tuviera que traducirlo, aunque me resulta complicado explicarte el motivo, lo asociaría con 'cabrón'.
En cuanto a 'niveles' de insulto los más fuertes son hijo de puta o hijo de la gran puta y cabrón.
Jerk es jilipollas.Yo lo pondría el tercero en el orden de insultos.
Malnacido lo asociaría a bastard.También decimos 'bastardo' que en origen vendría a ser lo mismo que malnacido, supuestamente alguien 
'no nacido bien', correctamente, es decir, bastardo. No los calificaría como vulgares.La carga vulgar sólo viene dada por la intención de insultar, no porque el término resulte excesivamente soez en sí mismo.
Si alguien dice 'malnacido' me sugiere que tiene un nivel socio-cultural alto y que está conteniendo las formas bastante.
Por supuesto todas estas expresiones también pueden emplearse 'cariñosamente', entre amigos, sin intención de insultar, como parte de una conversación distendida.
Saludos.


----------



## chepe jones

buscando un version universal en espanol de
"hotter than a motherfucker in here"
puede ser
"hace un calor de la puta madre"


----------



## Sammo

> ¡Qué culpa tendrán las madres, las pobres, que siempre las meten en todos los jaleos!


 
Jaja...razón tiene.  Pero por eso es vulgar, por que se esta insultando la madre de uno.

Pero y pregunto a la misma vez yo pregunto, ¿y por que se le ignoran los padres en esos  de insultos?  ¡Son gente también!   



> Si tuviera que traducirlo, aunque me resulta complicado explicarte el motivo, lo asociaría con 'cabrón'.


 
Sí, yo estoy de acuerdo.  Tomando tiempo para pensarlo, creo que cabrón es igual a "mother fucker".  Una de las razonas por que yo creo es por que ambas palabras son insultos extremos y también ambas se pueden usar entre mejores amigos ("What's up mother fucker?" "¿Qué hay cabrón?").

¿La una cosa por que yo tenia duda es entonces que puede ser equivalente a "fucker"?



> Jerk es jilipollas.


 
Yo puedo estar equivocado, por que no soy de España, ¿pero "jilipollas" es vulgar no?

Si es así, entonces "jerk" no es el igual a la palabra.



> buscando un version universal en espanol de
> "hotter than a motherfucker in here"
> puede ser
> "hace un calor de la puta madre"


 
Ah, ¿así que "puta madre" es universal eh?

¿Se puede usar "puta madre" como pronombre como mother fucker para alguien o algo?

Por ejemplo, ¿se puede usar como en estos?

"We're staying right here in this mother fucker" (refiriendo de un sito)  
"Nos vamos a quedar justo aquí en esta puta madre"

"That car's fast as a mother fucker"
"Ese carro es tan rápido como la puta madre"

"It's hotter than a mother fucker in here"
"Esta más caliente que la puta madre aquí"


----------



## transparente

Sammo said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, ¿se puede usar como en estos?
> 
> "We're staying right here in this mother fucker" (refiriendo de un sito)
> "Nos vamos a quedar justo aquí en esta puta madre" NO TIENE SENTIDO. YOU NEED A NOUN PLUS 'DE LA PUTA MADRE"
> "NOS VAMOS A QUEDAR JUSTO AQUI EN ESTE/A ---- DE LA PUTA MADRE."
> 
> "That car's fast as a mother fucker"
> "Ese carro es tan rápido como la puta madre" OK
> 
> "It's hotter than a mother fucker in here"
> "Esta más caliente que la puta madre aquí" NO ESTA BIEN.
> IT'S HOT=HACE CALOR
> SO IT WOULD HAVE TO BE: HACE UN CALOR DE LA PUTA MADRE.


----------



## sarah_

> Sí, yo estoy de acuerdo. Tomando tiempo para pensarlo, creo que cabrón es igual a "mother fucker". Una de las razonas por que yo creo es por que ambas palabras son insultos extremos y también ambas se pueden usar entre mejores amigos ("What's up mother fucker?" "¿Qué hay cabrón?").


 
Bueno, también se puede decir como saludo: ¿Qué pasa, hijo de puta, cómo te va? por ejemplo.
Lo asocio con cabrón porque cabrón significa ser muy mala persona, alguien detestable capaz de lo peor que te puedas imaginar...y eso puede ser alguien que 'folla-madres'...Así lo entiendo yo, al menos.



> Yo puedo estar equivocado, por que no soy de España, ¿pero "jilipollas" es vulgar no?
> 
> Si es así, entonces "jerk" no es el igual a la palabra.


 
Sí, sí, es vulgar. Es algo así como tonto, imbécil, pero más fuerte.
Por cierto, se escribe con G. Mis disculpas por el error. Siempre me confundo con esta palabra (Y tampoco la escribo habitualmente, jeje)
Hay un hilo que nos puede ayudar con esto
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=136263.
Te parece mejor asshole, entonces ¿verdad?



> Ah, ¿así que "puta madre" es universal eh?
> 
> ¿Se puede usar "puta madre" como pronombre como mother fucker para alguien o algo?
> 
> Por ejemplo, ¿se puede usar como en estos?
> 
> "We're staying right here in this mother fucker" (refiriendo de un sito)
> "Nos vamos a quedar justo aquí en esta puta madre"
> 
> "That car's fast as a mother fucker"
> "Ese carro es tan rápido como la puta madre"
> 
> "It's hotter than a mother fucker in here"
> "Esta más caliente que la puta madre aquí"


 

La traducción en España sería un poco distinta de la que te ha dado transparente, básicamente porque se suprime el artículo 'la'.
1.-...en este sitio de puta madre
3.-Hace un calor de puta madre
2.-Es más rápido que su puta madre



> ¿y por que se le ignoran los padres en esos de insultos?


 
Pues supongo que por la misma razón que 'coñazo' es algo malo y 'cojonudo' algo bueno. 

Saluditos


----------



## chics

Sammo said:
			
		

> Ok, gracias. Entonces sí "mal nacido" no es vulgar...¿cual es un buen equivalente para ella en ingles?
> 
> Igual a "mother fucker" en español.
> 
> That is incorrect. "Carbón" is vulgar..."bastard" is not. Bastard would be something like "maldito" or "desgraciado"


 

"*Mal nacido*" es muy fuerte, es como decir "hijo de puta cabrón", pero como no dices "puta" pues parece que no es tan vulgar. Pero es igual de fuerte!!!

_Mother fucker_ no existe en español, lo que dice el amigo mejicano en europa no se usa.

Yo a veces he visto pelis dobladas que dicen "*bastardo*", traduciendo literalmente, "bastard", supongo; pero la realidad es que fuera de las pelis dobladas nadie usa esta expresión. "Bastardo" existe y su significado actualmente es neutral, es habitual ver en un libro de historia para niños, por ejemplo "el hijo bastardo de la reina Isabel....". También se usa mucho en agricultura y jardinería.

*Cabrón* es algo que en inglés no teneis, lo más parecido es "hijo de puta". Un poco más suave, pero lo mismo, es "capullo". Todo esto es vulgar, pero tienes que saber que el lindar de la vulgaridad, para estas cosas, es diferente en inglés que en español. Nosotros decimos cosas vulgares y más fuertes con más facilidad que vosotros, y a veces usamos los mismos términos (todos ellos, "joder", "hijo de puta", "mamón"...) en sentido familiar y cariñoso.​


----------



## chics

chepe jones said:
			
		

> buscando un version universal en espanol de
> "hotter than a motherfucker in here"
> puede ser
> "hace un calor de la puta madre"


 
 Aaaah.... haber empezado por ahí!!!!
En mi pueblo decimos  "*Hace un calor de la ostia!"*

Y también (somos un pueblo un poco escatológico):
*Hace un calor que te cagas.*

Menos usado, pero esto va por regiones:
*Hace un calor de cojones.*

Por cierto, se dice *de puta madre* (sin "la"), y además la expresión "*de puta madre"* es algo muy bueno, no malo.​


----------



## chics

Sammo said:
			
		

> Pero y pregunto a la misma vez yo pregunto, ¿y por que se le ignoran los padres en esos de insultos? ¡Son gente también!
> 
> 
> 
> yo sólo conozco "*de puta madre*" con madre, y suele ser algo grande, exagerado, muchas más veces positivo que negativo.
> p.ej.: Una fiesta de puta madre.
> 
> Luego, en un diálogo, siempre hay la opció de traspasar el insulto que te han hecho a la familia del otro:
> - ¡cabrón!
> - ¡lo será tu padre!
> - ¡tu madre!
> - hijoputa tú y toda tu familia!!!!
> - etc....
> Aquí lo habitual es "tu padre" y "tu madre"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo puedo estar equivocado, por que no soy de España, ¿pero "jilipollas" es vulgar no?
> 
> Si es así, entonces "jerk" no es el igual a la palabra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gilipollas*, creo que se escribe con "g", es vulgar, claro! Muy usado pero vulgar. Ahora está pasado de moda, pero hubo una época en que los niños, por no decir "polla" (bit!!!) decían *gilipuertas*. Es vulgar igualmente. _Gilipollas _siempre es negativo, aunque a veces lo puedes decir con cariño:
> - No seas gilipollas...
> De hecho, ahora que pienso, _gilipollas_ también está bastante desfasado....
> 
> El que nosotros usamos mucho es *capullo* y *cabrón*.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sammo

Mucha gracias por la ayuda transparente. 



> Bueno, también se puede decir como saludo: ¿Qué pasa, hijo de puta, cómo te va? por ejemplo.


 
Sí, pero "hijo de puta" ya tiene su igual en "son of a bitch".  Pero eso se elimina esa elección en búsqueda del igual de "mother fucker". 



> Lo asocio con cabrón porque cabrón significa ser muy mala persona, alguien detestable capaz de lo peor que te puedas imaginar...y eso puede ser alguien que 'folla-madres'...Así lo entiendo yo, al menos.


 
Sí, estoy de acuerdo. 




> Sí, sí, es vulgar. Es algo así como tonto, imbécil, pero más fuerte.
> Por cierto, se escribe con G. Mis disculpas por el error. Siempre me confundo con esta palabra (Y tampoco la escribo habitualmente, jeje)
> Hay un hilo que nos puede ayudar con esto
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=136263.
> Te parece mejor asshole, entonces ¿verdad?


 
Yo escogería a "wanker" como el equivalente. La razón es por que ambas palabras son usados mayormente en sus país europeos respectivos. "Wanker" significa lo mismo que "asshole" pero "wanker" no es tan universal que "asshole" y se usa sólo en los Reinos Unidos (Europa) y Australia. "Gilipollas" significa lo mismo que "pendejo" pero "gilipollas" no es tan universal que "pendejo" y casi se usa sólo en España. 



> La traducción en España sería un poco distinta de la que te ha dado transparente, básicamente porque se suprime el artículo 'la'


 
¿Así que nunca se usa con el artículo en España eh?



> "*Mal nacido*" es muy fuerte, es como decir "hijo de puta cabrón", pero como no dices "puta" pues parece que no es tan vulgar. Pero es igual de fuerte!!!


 
Confundido otra vez....¿entonces me dice que "malnacido" es vulgar y al igual de cabrón?


----------



## Juri

Malnato (mal  nacido en italiano) no es vulgar.Significa grosero, maleducado.


----------



## Juri

Malnato (en italiano mal nacido) no es vulgar. Significa grosero, maleducado.


----------

